# Before and After pics



## erickbotic (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## erickbotic (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

I like it!


----------



## erickbotic (Aug 8, 2006)

Test_Engineer said:


> I like it!


thanks man


----------



## 97-e39-540i (Jul 1, 2006)

A it look's REAL good I like the all Black on Black rims /bumper --GOOD DEAL


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow..what a change...great rims...looks great :thumbup:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks great!:thumbup:


----------

